# JessEm and Kreg insert plates



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

It looks to me like the JessEm Rout-R-plate and Kreg phenolic table insert plates are the same thing, or very similar. I know they measure the same in size and depth, and it appears that their corner radius might be the same 3/4 as well. Even the reducing inserts appear to be the same. Does anyone know for a fact one way or the other? 

The reason I ask is because I haven't seen any available template for cutting an opening for the Kreg plate, which is somewhat less expensive than the JessEm, so if the JessEm template will work then that simplifies things. 

Also, if Amazon is any reference to this, they show products bought or viewed after customers viewed the JessEm template, and one of them is the corner supports for the Kreg plate. However, I have started to notice that a lot of times they are just showing me what I, myself, have already viewed, so I don't know if I can take that as proof that one product will work with the other.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I know JessEm hides the details of the inserts pretty well. Don't know if Kreg is the same. You might try calling the company's support line though most of those guys seem to be unwilling to admit that they just use some one else's products or designs. 

I made the template for my JessEm plate and used a bushing to get the right radius. It was pretty easy. Here's the basic idea. Be sure to make a test run, of course.

On Amazon, they generally just try to sell you what you've been looking at. Especially AFTER you bought what ever it was...


----------



## otto g (Aug 2, 2014)

Here is the URL for the manual from the Kreg website. Full instructions for installing it. for installing it
https://www.kregtool.com/webres/Files/PRS3038-InsertPlate-Instructions.pdf

Otto


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

otto g said:


> Here is the URL for the manual from the Kreg website. Full instructions for installing it. for installing it
> https://www.kregtool.com/webres/Files/PRS3038-InsertPlate-Instructions.pdf
> 
> Otto


Thank you Otto, I have an new Kreg plate and will one day need this information.

Bryan


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you very much.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's interesting as I never thought of the mdf template providing a guide for a Forstner bit in the corners . 
In theory this installation guide should work quite well (at least you would think ? )


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> That's interesting as I never thought of the mdf template providing a guide for a Forstner bit in the corners .
> In theory this installation guide should work quite well (at least you would think ? )


I bought the kreg plate and used the instructions supplied. I dont think theres any body here with less experience or skill in woodworking than me, and I found it quite painless to fit.


----------

